

Microsoft researchers say newest deep learning system beats humans&Google - miranda_stev
http://www.shmu5.com/vb/redirect-to/?redirect=http://goo.gl/zbLp4c

======
blawa
I doubt anyone will see this, people here don't upvote anything that's better
than Google, specially if its MS

